# Fuga en el cable del flyback



## Sergteo (Mar 5, 2007)

Que tal necesito ayuda... tengo una television de 27 pulgadas que creo que tiene una fuga en el cable que va del flyback al chupon alguien me podria dar una forma de reparalo... sera que se pueda poner cinta aislante en la parte de la fuga para no cambiar el cale rojo?? 
muchas gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Apollo (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola Sergteo:

Normalmente cuando me topo con una falla de este tipo lo que hago es cambiar el Flyback, EN las tiendas de electrónica te venden un líquido que parece emalte para uñas, es de color rojo encendido. Lo untas en la parte qu equieras aislar y esperas a que se seque. Aqui en México el producto se conoce como "SiliVolt".

Pero, (no se si sea lo mismo en otros lugares), aqui no sirve de mucho en un cable, a veces sirve para reparar una pequeña fisura en el cuerpo de Fly, pero cuando se aplica en cables, se parte después de un tiempo y sigue fallando. Pero podrías probar, probablemente quede bien por un tiempo o ya no te de problemas.

Otra solución que ocupo es al de quitar el chupón, (si es que puede desoldarse, aunque la mayoría de equipos tienen una pequeña cerradura de presión) y encerrar todo el cable, o la mayor parte, (esto depende de que tan flexible puedas hacerlo) dentro de un tubo de vidrio grueso, se enrolla con cinta de aislar para alto voltaje y luego se le aplica el sellador que te comento arriba, volviendo a colocar el chupón.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

